# The Aged Pilgrims’ Home,Hornsey Rise memorial home, Wellsborough August 2014



## MD (Oct 10, 2014)

Founded in 1807 as “The Aged Pilgrims’ Friend Society” and originally set-up to provide grants and pensions to needy elderly Christians, our ministry has grown so that we now have 16 schemes throughout England, providing a range of services for older people, from sheltered housing through to nursing and dementia care, as well as home-leave accommodation for missionary families.

rear aspect 






the chapel





cobwebs been there since 1997 





staircase





Landing





plaque 





recreation hall










Waiting for God


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 10, 2014)

like that mate, nice take on the place first shot opens report well


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks to be a sweet destination. Nice pics.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2014)

Loving the parquet flooring...


----------



## Will Knot (Oct 11, 2014)

Some nice pics as always there Md.......


----------



## chazman (Oct 13, 2014)

great pics,nice to see no graf, ALSO im sure those cobwebs came out of my girlfriends purse,tight fisted bifta!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2014)

Thats lovely! Awesome shots as always sir. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice MD! Wouldn't mind seeing this actually.


----------

